# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  فیلم فارسی آموزش CMS های آماده و بارگزاری سایت روی اینترنت

## xzxzxz

دانلود فیلم ها :
http://dabanews.xzn.ir/public_html/film01.zip
http://dabanews.xzn.ir/public_html/film02.zip
http://dabanews.xzn.ir/public_html/film3.zip
http://dabanews.xzn.ir/public_html/film4.zip

منبع  : http://daba.ir

----------

